# Applying for SA Permanent Residency



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

I have just applied for SA Permanent Residency. I went to the SA Home Affairs office in London last week for an interview. I have submitted copies of all the paperwork they required and filled out the application forms etc. I have not got a reference number or any form of receipt that the meeting ever took place. Is this correct? What information would I need to give them if I needed to contact them regarding my application? I currently live in the UK and we are only planning to move to SA when permanent residency has been granted. Thaniks Vince


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is DEFINITELY NOT fine and NOT standard procedure that they did not give you a receipt for an application. I would return and demand one.


----------

